# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Πλυντήριο > [Siemens] Πλυντήριο πιάτων - Ρίχνει το ρελέ

## stafidas

Καλησπέρα
Εδώ και κάποιο καιρό, έπεφτε μια ασφάλεια (πρίζες του πάγκου κουζίνας) σε συχνότητα μια φορά το μήνα. Στην αρχή νόμισα πως έφταιγε μια από τις πρίζες αυτές γιατί ήταν κοντά στην πιατοθήκη στον νιπτήρα. Πίστευα πως στο πλύσιμο των πιάτων όλο και κάποια σταγόνα νερού πεταγόταν στην πρίζα και έκανε την ζημιά. Έτσι άλλαξα τις πρίζες και έβαλα από αυτές που έχουν καπάκι.
Το φαινόμενο σταμάτησε για 3-4 μήνες αλλά τωρα τον Δεκέμβρη το έκανε 2-3 φορές πάλι, ώσπου ανακάλυψα ότι στην ίδια ασφάλεια είναι και η πρίζα του πλυντηρίου πιάτων κάτω από τον νιπτήρα. Κι ένα βράδυ λοιπόν... κάνει ένα ΜΠΑΦ και μου ρίχνει το ρελέ. Πάω κι εγώ να το σηκώσω αλλά έπεφτε αμέσως πάλι. Έκλεισα ΟΛΕΣ τις ασφάλεις και τον γενικό, και προσπάθησα να σηκώσω το ρελέ αλλά πάλι έπεσε αμέσως. Τελικά, έβγαλα το φις του πλυντηρίου πιάτων από την πρίζα και έτσι σηκώθηκε το ρελέ.
Εφόσον οι ασφάλειες ήταν κατεβασμένες και το ρελέ δεν σηκωνόταν, νομίζω πως μιλάμε για βραχυκύκλωμα στον ουδέτερο, σωστά?
Πως μπορεί το πλυντήριο να το προκαλεί αυτό? Σημειωτέο πως το πλυντήριο ΔΕΝ δούλευε εκείνη τη στιγμή. Είχε όμως δουλέψει 2-3 πιο πριν.

----------


## Inferno

Είχα το ίδιο πρόβλημα με ένα ψυγείο. Βεβαίως καμία σχέση με πλυντήριο αλλά μπορείς να ακολουθήσεις την ίδια μεθοδολογία πιστευω και με την βοήθεια των παιδιών από εδώ θα την βρεις την άκρη. 
Άνοιξέ το και άρχισε να αποσυνδέεις ένα ένα ότι εξάρτημα βρίσκεις να έχει σχέση με ρεύμα. Όταν δεν θα σου ρίχνει πλέον το ρελέ θα έχεις βρει κατά πάσα πιθανότητα και τι προκαλεί την βλάβη.

----------


## xampos

Το πιο πιθα;νό είναι η αντίσταση οπότε εσύ για; αρχή απομόνωσε την και δεν αν ρίχνε το ρελε.

----------


## konman

> Πως μπορεί το πλυντήριο να το προκαλεί αυτό? Σημειωτέο πως το πλυντήριο ΔΕΝ δούλευε εκείνη τη στιγμή. Είχε όμως δουλέψει 2-3 πιο πριν.



Ναι μπορει να φταιει το πλυντηριο, η πιο συχνη βλαβει ειναι ο αντιπαρασιτικος πυκνωτης.
Απλα βγαλτων.

----------

stafidas (07-04-13)

----------


## stafidas

> Το πιο πιθα;νό είναι η αντίσταση οπότε εσύ για; αρχή απομόνωσε την και δεν αν ρίχνε το ρελε.


Θα συμφωνούσα μαζί σου χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη αν μου το έκανε τη στιγμή που δούλευε το πλυντήριο. Τώρα το πλυντήριο απλώς καθόταν... Η αντίσταση δεν τραβούσε ρεύμα οπότε (λογικά) και να βραχυκυκλώνει, δεν θα έριχνε το ρελέ τη στιγμή το πλυντήριο δεν είναι σε λειτουργία.
Θα προχωρήσω με τον έλεγχο του πυκνωτή σαν πρώτο βήμα κι αν τελικά δεν φταίει ο πυκνωτής θα κοιτάξω την αντίσταση μετά.




> Ναι μπορει να φταιει το πλυντηριο, η πιο συχνη βλαβει ειναι ο αντιπαρασιτικος πυκνωτης.
> Απλα βγαλτων.


Ένας πυκνωτής θα μπορούσε να ρίξει το ρελέ κι ας είναι το πλυντήριο εκτός λειτουργίας, σωστή η σκέψη. Ο πυκνωτής λογικά θα έχει διαρροή προς τον ουδέτερο και όχι προς την φάση (αυτό που συμβαίνει στη δική μου περίπτωση).

Όταν λες να τον βγάλω εκτός, φαντάζομαι εννοείς για δοκιμή και μόνο σωστά? Όχι να λειτουργήσω το πλυντήριο... απλά μόνο να δω αν θα μου ρίξει το ρελέ. Κι αν δω ότι τελικά ευθύνεται αυτός, τότε πάω και αγοράζω έναν καινούριο και ξεμπερδεύω.
Ερώτηση: Που είναι αυτός ο πυκνωτής στο πλυντήριο? Πως θα τον βρω? Μοιάζει με τον πυκνωτή ενός πλυντηρίου ρούχων?

----------


## konman

> Όταν λες να τον βγάλω εκτός, φαντάζομαι εννοείς για δοκιμή και μόνο σωστά? Όχι να λειτουργήσω το πλυντήριο... απλά μόνο να δω αν θα μου ρίξει το ρελέ. Κι αν δω ότι τελικά ευθύνεται αυτός, τότε πάω και αγοράζω έναν καινούριο και ξεμπερδεύω.


Των βγαζεις εκτος και δεν χρειαζεται να βαλεις καινουργιο.
Τι μαρκα ειναι το πλυντηριο;;
Συνηθως ειναι συνδεμενο στο καλωδιο της παροχης
εσωτερικα στο πλυντηριο.

112LG31.jpg c74cf7b607fabf577a401e82c098606aac4f11df.jpg

Στην 2 εικονα ο πυκνωτης ξεκουμπωνει, ειναι μεσα στον κυκλο.

----------

stafidas (29-12-12)

----------


## ezizu

> Θα συμφωνούσα μαζί σου χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη αν μου το έκανε τη στιγμή που δούλευε το πλυντήριο. Τώρα το πλυντήριο απλώς καθόταν... Η αντίσταση δεν τραβούσε ρεύμα οπότε (λογικά) και να βραχυκυκλώνει, δεν θα έριχνε το ρελέ τη στιγμή το πλυντήριο δεν είναι σε λειτουργία.
> Θα προχωρήσω με τον έλεγχο του πυκνωτή σαν πρώτο βήμα κι αν τελικά δεν φταίει ο πυκνωτής θα κοιτάξω την αντίσταση μετά.
> 
> Ένας πυκνωτής θα μπορούσε να ρίξει το ρελέ κι ας είναι το πλυντήριο εκτός λειτουργίας, σωστή η σκέψη. Ο πυκνωτής λογικά θα έχει διαρροή προς τον ουδέτερο και όχι προς την φάση (αυτό που συμβαίνει στη δική μου περίπτωση). ......


 Αυτό που γράφεις για την αντίσταση,νομίζω δεν είναι απόλυτο, για τον εξής απλό λόγο: 
Η αντίσταση έχει δύο ακροδέκτες.Ο ένας τροφοδοτείται με την φάση και ο άλλος με τον ουδέτερο. Σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις, το κύκλωμα μιας συσκευής (δεν ξέρω αν όντως ισχύει και στην δικιά σου περίπτωση) είναι έτσι σχεδιασμένο, ώστε να διακόπτει μόνο τον ένα ακροδέκτη (δηλαδή την φάση ή τον ουδέτερο ,όχι και τα δύο).Οπότε αν υπάρχει κάποια διαρροή ( π.χ. μέσω των στηριγμάτων της αντίστασης), από την αντίσταση στο σασί του πλυντηρίου θα πέφτει και ο ΔΔΕ (ρελέ).

----------


## Lopm!nd

Πιθανή Βλάβη :
1)Αντιπαρασιτικός (Δεν χρειάζεται να τον αλλάξεις απλά αφαίρεσε τον ) .. Πολλές φορές μου έχει τύχει να βρω στους πυκνωτές στα πλυντήρια μικρά ζωύφια τα οποία προκάλεσαν το βραχυκύκλωμα..
2)Καλωδίωση μέχρι τον κεντρικό διακόπτη λειτουργίας.
ΥΣ
Νομίζω πως όσο είναι κλειστός ο κεντρικός διακόπτης λειτουργίας στις περισσότερες συσκευές (αν όχι σε όλες) διακόπτεται η φάση και όχι ο ουδέτερος.. Άρα λοιπόν  με κομμένη την φάση ΔΕΝ μπορεί να δημιουργηθεί βραχυκύκλωμα.
Αν κάνω λάθος πείτε μου!!!! :Smile:

----------

stafidas (07-04-13)

----------


## xampos

Δεν έχει σημασία αν ήταν εκτός το πλυντήριο γιατί έχεις διαρροή από ουδέτερο στην γείωση. για δοκίμή βάλε το φις ανάποδα ( χωρίς να βάλεισ το πλυντήριο σε λειτουργία γιατί τότε θα έχεις διαρροή από την φάση με πολύ συμαντικό κίνδυνο ηλεκτροπληξίας). Αυτό θα το κάνεις μόνο για δοκιμή και όχι για να συνεχίσεις να το δουλέυεις και μόνο με την προυπόθεση ότι δεν θα ακουμπήσεις στα μεταλικά μέρη της συσκευής και επίσης ποως έχεις αρκετές γνώσεις ηλεκτρολογίας γιατι το ρεύμα δεν φαίνεται και δεν μυρίζει και το πιο σημαντικό δεν έχει φίλους.

----------


## diarh

> Ναι μπορει να φταιει το πλυντηριο, η πιο συχνη βλαβει ειναι ο αντιπαρασιτικος πυκνωτης.
> Απλα βγαλτων.


Σωστος!!!!!!!!!!!!Αλλα μην τον βγαλεις αλλα αντικατεστησετον!!!!!!!!!!

----------

stafidas (23-04-13)

----------


## konman

> Σωστος!!!!!!!!!!!!Αλλα μην τον βγαλεις αλλα αντικατεστησετον!!!!!!!!!!


Δεν εχει καμια διαφορα αν υπαρχει ή δεν υπαρχει.





> Νομίζω πως όσο είναι κλειστός ο κεντρικός διακόπτης λειτουργίας στις περισσότερες συσκευές (αν όχι σε όλες) διακόπτεται η φάση και όχι ο ουδέτερος.. Άρα λοιπόν  με κομμένη την φάση ΔΕΝ μπορεί να δημιουργηθεί βραχυκύκλωμα.
> Αν κάνω λάθος πείτε μου!!!!


Κανεις λαθος σχεδον σε ολλα τα πλυντηρια πιατων κλεινει 
φαση και ουδετερο.

----------


## stafidas

Επιτέλους, 2 μήνες μετά μπήκα στον "κόπο" να ασχοληθώ με το πλυντήριο. Ανοίγοντάς το λοιπόν για να βρω τον αντιπαρασιτικό, ήρθα αντιμέτωπος με την παρακάτω εικόνα:
Siemens1.jpgSiemens2.jpgSiemens3.jpg

Λόγω της μαυρίλας και του σκασίματος θεωρώ πως ο πυκνωτής μας άφησε...  :Smile: 
Αν δεν τον αντικαταστήσω και απλά τον αφαιρέσω, θα πρέπει να μονώσω με κάποιον τρόπο τα pins στα οποία κούμπωνε ο πυκνωτής?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Και να μονώσεις έτσι κι αλλιώς παραδίπλα έχεις άλλες επαφές γυμνές ,  θα σου έλεγα αν και δεν ξέρω τι μοντέλο έχεις αν είναι με τυχόν ηλεκτρονικά και πλακέτες καλό θα ήταν να βάλεις αντικατάσταση ένα παρόμοιο.

----------

stafidas (07-04-13)

----------


## stafidas

Το πλυντήριο είναι Siemens SD13IT1S (εντοιχιζόμενο)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ναι έχει πλακέτα .. και βρες και βάλε το ίδιο ακριβώς (της εταιρίας) . Αν ήταν για καμιά μπακατέλα θα σου έλεγα μην βάζεις .
Αλλά όταν πρόκειται για ακριβό πλυντήριο με πλακέτα αισθητήρες κτλ. Καλύτερα το "μαύρισμα" και το "σκάσιμο" να το φάει στην είσοδο παρά πάνω στην πλακέτα.

----------

stafidas (23-04-13)

----------


## konman

Δεν εχει προβλημα αν λειπει ο αντιπαρασιτικος.

----------


## bchris

Συγγνωμη ρε παιδια.

Δηλαδη η Siemens και η καθε Siemens που τους βαζει ειναι μ@λ@κες κι εμεις οι εξυπνοι?
Δεν ξερουν αυτοι, ή απλα πιστευτε οτι το κανουν για να αυξησουν το κοστος της συσκευης?

Πηγαινει παρε ενα καινουργιο αδερφε να κανεις την δουλεια σου σωστα.

----------

stafidas (23-04-13)

----------


## stafidas

Πήρα καινούριο πυκνωτή (12€ κόστος) και το πλυντήριο είναι έτοιμο.
Σας ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια  :Biggrin:

----------


## glados116

Νά 'στε καλά παιδιά. Η δημοσίευσή σας με τον αντιπαρασιτικό πυκνωτή ήταν σωτήρια. Με γλύτωσε από λεφτά και ταλαιπωρία.

----------


## thodorass

και εγώ εχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα.πέφτει το ρελέ οταν βάζω πρόγραμμα.

οταν βάζω σκέτη πρόπλυση που δεν ζεσταίνει το νερό δεν πέφτει. 
αντιθετώς οταν πέφτει το ρελέ το νερό μέσα είναι ζεστό που σημαίνει οτι η αντίσταση λειτουργησε για λίγη ώρα.

να είναι και μένα θέμα με πυκνωτή;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Μάλλον θέμα αντίστασης (που ζεσταίνει το νερό) θα έχει πρόβλημα , αν ήταν πυκνωτής θα σου έριχνε και πάλι την ασφάλεια είτε στην πρόπλυση είτε αλλού.

----------

thodorass (01-12-13)

----------


## thodorass

ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. αν ήταν η αντίσταση δεν θα την έριχνε αμέσως όταν έμπαινε σε λειτουργία;
τον πυκνωτή τον έβγαλα και φαίνεται σε καλή κατάσταση.θα δοκιμάσω να αλλάξω πρώτα αυτόν και αν δεν λειτουργει πάλι θα αλλάξω και την αντίσταση.
φαντάζομαι θα έχει πιο πολύ δουλεια....  :Sad: 

@edit από ότι διάβασα σε παλιότερο Post , η αντίσταση ζεσταίνει και κάποια στιγμή ρίχνει το ρελέ...

για να την αλλάξω θα πρέπει να ανοίξω την πλάτη ή μέσα απο το πλυντήριο στο κάτω μέρος;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> αν ήταν η αντίσταση δεν θα την έριχνε αμέσως όταν έμπαινε σε λειτουργία;


Η αντίσταση για το ζέσταμα του νερού δεν λειτουργεί άμεσα με την έναρξη του προγράμματος αλλά αργότερα επομένως θα πέσει την ώρα που θα τροφοδοτηθεί με ρεύμα. 
Θα πέσει αμέσως η ασφάλεια την ώρα που θα ηλεκτροδοτηθεί με ρεύμα (όταν είναι εντελώς βραχυκυκλωμένη/κατεστραμμένη) ... όμως υπάρχουν και εξαιρέσεις όπου καμιά φορά είναι ελάχιστα ελατωματικές (δεν πέφτει η ασφάλεια άμεσα) αλλά πέφτει λίγο αργότερα .




> φαντάζομαι θα έχει πιο πολύ δουλεια....


Όχι και τόσο "κουραστικό" . το μοντέλο δεν το γνωρίζω από κοντά . εξαρτάτε το μοντέλο

----------


## thodorass

> Η αντίσταση για το ζέσταμα του νερού δεν λειτουργεί άμεσα με την έναρξη του προγράμματος αλλά αργότερα επομένως θα πέσει την ώρα που θα τροφοδοτηθεί με ρεύμα.


όταν λέω "μπαίνει σε λειτουργία" εννοώ την αντίσταση. δηλαδή ξεκινάει το πλυντήριο και δουλεύει.κάποια στιγμή χρειάζεται ζεστό νερό και αφου ξεκινάει η αντίσταση να δουλευει μετά απο 1-2 λεπτά πέφτει ο ρελέ. φαίνεται οτι έχει δουλεψει η αντισταση για λίγο αφου ανοίγω το πλυντήριο και το νερό ειναι χλιαρό.

το μοντέλο ειναι 
MIELE G 1220 SCI
TYP : HG 03
NR : 3 2/64801563

υπάρχει κάποιο Site πέρα απο το eaparts να ψάξω;

----------


## ezizu

Από την στιγμή που πέφτει το ρελέ διαφυγής, σημαίνει ότι υπάρχει διαρροή ρεύματος  προς την γείωση .
Αφού όμως αυτό συμβαίνει λίγα λεπτά μετά την τροφοδοσία της αντίστασης, η λογική εξήγηση, κατά την άποψή μου, είναι ότι έχει πρόβλημα η ίδια η αντίσταση ,το οποίο  δεν φαίνεται από την αρχή (δηλαδή όταν είναι κρύα η αντίσταση και τροφοδοτείται ), όμως καθώς ζεσταίνεται (λόγω συστολών - διαστολών κ.ο.κ.) παρουσιάζει την διαρροή, με αποτέλεσμα να πέφτει το ρελέ διαφυγής .


Κάποια site με ανταλλακτικά :
http://www.kourlaba.gr/eshop/index.p...=&filter_id=12

http://www.kominis.gr/index.php?p_cat=2

----------

thodorass (01-12-13)

----------


## thodorass

σε ένα site Που δοκίμασα μου είπαν οτι πάει όλο μαζι με την αντλία δηλαδή 340€.....

@edit

http://www.buyspares.co.uk/miele/g12...odel_ref=80458

δεν μοιάζει με κανονική αντίσταση πάντως...

----------


## ezizu

Θοδωρή τα link που σου έγραψα στο ποστ#25, είναι απλά για να δεις κάποια μαγαζιά με σχετικά ανταλλακτικά στην Ελλάδα. 
Δεν ξέρω όμως να σου πω ποια είναι η αντίσταση, που κάνει για το δικό σου μοντέλο.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> σε ένα site Που δοκίμασα μου είπαν οτι πάει όλο μαζι με την αντλία δηλαδή 340€.


Αν σου είπαν με βάση το μοντέλο σου ότι παίρνει αυτήν την αντίσταση , τότε αυτή θα είναι .
Αλλά βλέπω η "Μερκελ-οφαγία" των γερμανών δεν έχει όρια και έχουν σκυλιάσει να καταληστεύουν τον κόσμο μέχρι και στα πλυντήρια.
Λογικά αυτό που είδα είναι ενσωματωμένη αντίσταση πάνω στο καπάκι (που στην ουσία πρέπει να είναι το καπάκι του εκτοξευτήρα νερού) . θα μπορούσε να αλλάξει μόνο αυτό ... αλλά για να λένε 340 ευρώ . προφανώς σκέφτομαι θα είπαν στον θοδωρή κομπλέ μαζί με τον κινητήρα ... (όπως είναι συνήθης τακτική τον Μερκελ-οφάγων και στα άλλα γερμανικά μοντέλα που επίσης πάνε "κομπλέ") 

Το σύστημα αυτό προσωπικά δεν μου αρέσει .. να λειτουργεί δηλαδή αντίσταση σε στυλ ταχυθερμοσίφωνα με περιορισμένο μήκος και χώρο αντίστασης (παλιά τις αντιστάσεις τις είχαν εντός του θαλάμου πλύσης περιμετρικά με μεγάλο μήκος κτλ)

----------

thodorass (01-12-13)

----------


## thodorass

όντως λίγο πολύπλοκο το σύστημα να λειτουργεί έτσι οπότε αν χαλάσει κάτι το αλλάζεις όλο.
θα ψάξω αύριο να το βγάλω να δώ μήπως φαίνεται κάτι πάνω του που δημιουργεί την διαρροή..

φαντάζομαι υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να μετρήσω με πολύμετρο αν δουλεύει σωστά;

----------


## thodorass

ScreenShot206.jpg

απο το service manual του πλυντηρίου...

"Integrating the heater element in the pump housing also ensures....οτι όταν χαλάσει θα τα σκάσεις καλά χαχαχα"

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Έστω για προσωρινά , αν έχεις εκεί στις βρύσες , παροχή ζεστού (καυτού) νερού ρίξε απευθείας νερό μέσα ζεστό (από την παροχή της κρύας εισόδου του πλυντηρίου), και δες αν μπορείς να τα βγάλεις πέρα 




> φαντάζομαι υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να μετρήσω με πολύμετρο αν δουλεύει σωστά;


Ναι μετράς τις επαφές τις αντίστασης με την γείωση να δεις αν κάνουν σώμα , (ενδέχεται και να μην το καταλάβεις με το πολύμετρο αν έχει μικρές διαρροές )

----------


## thodorass

σκεφτόμουν να βάλω κανα ταχυθερμοσίφωνα στην είσοδο για το νερό έτσι ώστε να καταλαβαίνει οτι είναι ζεστό και να μην βάζει σε λειτουργία την αντίσταση.
γιατί η παροχή ζεστού νερού αργεί να φέρει ζεστό νερό

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> σκεφτόμουν να βάλω κανα ταχυθερμοσίφωνα στην είσοδο για το νερό έτσι ώστε να καταλαβαίνει οτι είναι ζεστό και να μην βάζει σε λειτουργία την αντίσταση.


Δεν ισχύει αυτό που λες , γιατί ο ταχυθερμοσίφωνας (ο κλασσικός) από όσο γνωρίζω δεν επιδέχεται εμπόδιο στην έξοδο του . (θα έχεις προβλήματα) ... ίσως με κλασσικό θερμοσίφωνα .

Αυτό το πράγμα το έκανα σε πλυντήριο ρούχων (από τα ακριβά της Whirlpool με πλακέτες κτλ πολλά χρόνια τώρα ) δίνοντας νερό κατευθείαν από τον ηλιακό θερμοσίφωνα στην είσοδο κατευθείαν του κρύου του πλυντηρίου. 
Αλλά και εδώ πρέπει να προσεχτούν κάποια πράγματα . π.χ. (σχεδόν) δεν μπορώ να βάλω πλύση για 90 βαθμούς , γιατί υποτίθεται το νερό του ηλιακού δεν είναι τόσο ζεστό για 90 .. αλλά π.χ. είναι 70 βαθμοί . 
Το αφήνω να πάρει τους 70 βαθμούς του ηλιακού . να κάνει κανονικά την πλύση (κύρια πλύση με το 1ο νερό που είναι 70 βαθμοί ) και στην συνέχεια το πρόγραμμα του πλυντηρίου συμπληρώνει με την δική του αντίσταση την θερμοκρασία για να φτάσει στους 90 βαθμούς .. χρόνια τώρα αυτό γίνεται χωρίς προβλήματα. 
Με προυποθέσεις βέβαια .... αφού αφήσω να πάρει το 1ο νερό που είναι 70 βαθμούς , να το γυρίσω αμέσως στο κρύο (να μην πάρει ξανά ζεστό νερό στα ξεπλέματα που εκεί θέλει μόνο κρυα νερά) + του ότι το πρόγραμμα τελειώνει ποιο γρήγορα επειδή "κερδήθηκε " η ψευδή άμεση θέρμανση νερού στους 70 βαθμούς ... και αυτό επίσης το διόρθωσα επιλέγοντας πρόγραμμα περισσότερου χρόνου.

Στο δικό σου (για πιάτων ) δεν ξέρω δεν θα σε πάρω στον λαιμό μου ... αλλά θα το έκανα δοκιμαστικά για προγράμματα με μικρότερη θερμοκρασία π.χ. για θερμοκρασία 60 - 70 βαθμούς . που επαρκεί ως ζεστό νερό για πλύση (αλλά μετά πρέπει να γυρίσεις αμέσως την  βάνα στα κρύα ) για να μην συνεχίσει στα ξεπλέματα με επίσης ζεστά νερά (όπου εκεί δεν χρειάζονται ζεστά νερά ) και θα χαραμιστεί το υπόλοιπο νερό του ηλιακού σου.

Διαφέρουμε σε ένα σημαντικά σοβαρό στοιχείο ... το δικό μου πλυντήριο έχει καλή αντίσταση και απλά συμπληρώνει τους βαθμούς του νερού από 70 στους 90 (όταν βάλω λευκά ρούχα) .
Ενώ σε εσένα δεν μπορεί να ισχύσει γιατί έχεις πιθανόν βραχυκυκλωμένη αντίσταση ... και ίσως μια στις τόσες να προσπαθήσει να "συμπληρώσει" την θερμοκρασία , και θα σου πέσει η ασφάλεια .

----------


## klik

> Δεν ισχύει αυτό που λες , γιατί ο ταχυθερμοσίφωνας (ο κλασσικός) από όσο γνωρίζω δεν επιδέχεται εμπόδιο στην έξοδο του . (θα έχεις προβλήματα) ....


θεωρείς ότι δεν μπορεί κάποιος να κάνει μπάνιο με ταχυθερμοσίφωνα και να ανοιγοκλείνει βρύσες ή να τη ρυθμίζει 30%ζεστό 70%κρύο;
Προφανώς και μπορεί.

----------


## nyannaco

Ανεξάρτητα από το πόσο καλά μπορεί να διαχειριστεί το πλυντήριό σου το ζεστό νερό εκεί που περίμενε κρύο, η λύση του ταχυθερμοσίφωνα δεν είναι εφικτή έτσι κι αλλιώς γιατί ο ταχυθερμοσίφωνας ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ να δώσει νερό υψηλής θερμοκρασίας στην παροχή που χρειάζεται το πλυντήριο, εκτός αν βρεις κάποιο βιομηχανικό με εξωπραγματική ισχύ. Οι συνηθισμένοι οικιακοί μπορούν να δώσουν μέχρι πάνω-κάτω 40°C με παροχή όσο χρειάζεται για ένα ντους (γώρα στα 8-9 λίτρα το λεπτό), ανάλογα πάντα με τη θερμοκρασία προσαγωγής του νερού. Για να το κάνουν αυτό, απαιτείται γραμμή κατ'ευθείαν από τον πίνακα, λόγω της ισχύος του. Τα πράγματα δηλαδή είναι ήδη οριακά για τις απαιτήσεις ενός ντους. Συνυπολόγισε ότι το πλυντήριο θέλει μεγαλύτερη παροχή νερού υψηλότερης θερμοκρασίας, και θα καταλάβεις το άτοπο.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> θεωρείς ότι δεν μπορεί κάποιος να κάνει μπάνιο με ταχυθερμοσίφωνα και να ανοιγοκλείνει βρύσες ή να τη ρυθμίζει 30%ζεστό 70%κρύο;
> Προφανώς και μπορεί.


Λες ? δεν έχω ζήσει από κοντά τους ταχυθερμοσίφωνες ... αλλά πίστευα ότι σε αυτά αν κλείσεις το (τηλέφωνο?) διακόπτετε η ροή κι η λειτουργία .... και σκέφτηκα ότι αν δεν είναι συνδεδεμένο με το (τηλέφωνο του μπάνιου) αλλά απευθείας στην είσοδο του πλυντηρίου ... είπα επειδή λογικά θα έχει περισσότερη "κόντρα" πίεσης πάνω στην σύνδεση πλυντηρίου ... μήπως αυτό δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα.

----------


## nyannaco

Δεν νομίζω να έχει τέτοιο θέμα ο ταχυθερμοσίφωνας Πέτρο. Απ'όσο γνωρίζω, τίθενται σε λειτουργία με αισθητήρα ροής. Το πρόβλημα είναι ξεκάθαρα η ανεπάρκεια ισχύος, και δευτερευόντως η απουσία δυνατότητας ελέγχου τη θερμοκρασίας.

----------


## thodorass

αφού είδα ότι η λύση του ταχυθερμοσίφωνα δεν είναι τόσο απλή είπα να το ανοίξω...
με βοηθό το service manual , την ταμπλέτα μου , το ηλεκτρικό κατσαβίδι και βοηθό μάστορα τον Αρουμπα (σκυλοβοηθός) έριξα στην πλάτη το πλυντήριο και ξεκίνησα αποσυναρμολόγηση...

φωτογραφίες...



εδώ είναι το συγκρότημα της αντλίας μαζί με την αντίσταση...



αντίσταση βγαλμένη..



οπότε παίρνω το πολύμετρο και μετράω τις 2 άκρες της αντίστασης; τι πρέπει να δω;
"The heater rating is 2.11 kW at 120V."

(220x220)/2110=22ohms?

----------


## thodorass

το άλλο πρόβλημα που προέκυψε είναι αυτό...
σπάσαν οι σωλήνες που πάνε απο τον θερμαντήρα στα ποτηστήρια μέσα στο πλυντήριο...
οπότε πρέπει να ψάξω για ανταλλακτικό ή να κάνω την ίδια πατεντα που ειχαν κάνει και αυτοί.
δηλαδή να βρώ ενα μεγαλύτερο κομμάτι λάστιχο και να το βάλω με κόλλα στην μια μέριά του λάστιχου..

----------


## nyannaco

> οπότε παίρνω το πολύμετρο και μετράω τις 2 άκρες της αντίστασης; τι πρέπει να δω;
> "The heater rating is 2.11 kW at 120V."
> 
> (220x220)/2110=22ohms?


Χοντρικά ναι (η τάση της ΔΕΗ εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια είναι 230V).
Η αντίσταση λογικά θα γράφει επάνω την τάση λειτουργίας (πιθανότατα ένα εύρος, του τύπου π.χ. 220V-240V) και την ισχύ της, οπότε το υπολογίζεις.

----------


## thodorass

240v /2300w γράφει πάνω άρα 240χ240/2300=25ωμ

----------


## nyannaco

> 240v /2300w γράφει πάνω άρα 240χ240/2300=25ωμ


Σωστός!  :Wink:

----------


## thodorass

25.2 έβγαλε....οπότε πάμε για άλλη αιτία.....  :Confused1: 

βασικά απορώ γιατί δεν κοιτάω το service test menu Που έχει .....

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Μέτρησε και για διαρροή .. αυτό που έκανες είναι να βρεις την ισχύ της αντίστασης .Πρέπει να εξετάσεις και μια από τις επαφές της αντίστασης με την γείωση (γύρω στο σασί του καπακιού ) αν μετράς διαρροή έστω παραμικρή ... (αν και θέλει μεγγερ για αυτήν την δουλειά) .. αρκέσου με πολύμετρο στην κλίμακα π.χ. 200Ωμ ... αν δεν δεις τίποτα προχώρα σε μεγαλύτερες κλίμακες 

Τα σπασμένα λάστιχα που βρήκες , υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχαναν νερά? και το βραχυκύκλωμα να είναι από εκεί?

Παραδέχομαι τον βοηθό (ταμπλέτα) !!!... μήπως λέει και τα προγνωστικά στοιχήματος?

----------


## thodorass

> Τα σπασμένα λάστιχα που βρήκες , υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχαναν νερά? και το βραχυκύκλωμα να είναι από εκεί?
> 
> Παραδέχομαι τον βοηθό (ταμπλέτα) !!!... μήπως λέει και τα προγνωστικά στοιχήματος?


η αντίσταση μετρήθηκε και για διαρροή και βρέθηκε οκ(αυτό μου φάνηκε οτι έκανε ο πατέρας μου με το πολύμετρο χαχαχα)
τα λάστιχα δεν ήταν σπασμένα. στην προσπάθεια να τα βγάλω από την αντλία έσπασαν(λογικό αν υποθέσεις την ηλικία του πλυντηρίου.
προς το παρών τα έβαλα όλα στην θέση τους , έφτιαξα και τα λάστιχα με τσόντα και αυριο θα το βάλω μπροστά να δω το διαγνωστικό τι θα μου βγάλει...

αν το ήξερα απο την αρχή οτι είχε διαγνωστικό θα το είχα βάλει να δώ που έχει θέμα.

πχ μπορώ να βάλω να δοκιμάσει μόνο την αντίσταση , ή να βάλω σε λειτουργία την αντλία που βγάζει τα νερά έξω. 

η ταμπλέτα μεγάλος βοηθός.έβγαζα και φώτο πως πάνε τα καλώδια για να θυμάμαι πως θα συναρμολογήσω πάλι πίσω.... :P

----------


## thodorass

Καλησπέρα!
η πρώτη απόπειρα να φτιάξω τους σπασμένους σωλήνες δεν πήγε καλά με αποτέλεσμα στην πρώτη πλύση να ρίξει την ασφάλεια επειδή έπεσε νερό στον δίσκο απο κάτω.

το παράξενο ήταν οτι με κλειστό το γενικό διακόπτη το πλυντήριο λειτουργουσέ! μετά διάβασα οτι σε περίπτωση απώλειας νερού η αντλία δουλεύει συνέχεια για να μην πλυμμηρίσει το σπίτι....

τελικά το ξανάνοιξα,βρήκα τον κατάλληλο σωλήνα για την πατέντα και με την βοήθεια σιλικόνης και σφικτήρων προσάρμοσα την "τσοντα" αρκετά καλά και στεγανά...

εδώ έρχετε μια ερώτηση γιατί στο service manual δεν έβγαλα άκρη...
το συγκεκριμένο καλώδιο(1) που πάει;;;
την πρώτη δοκιμή δεν το είχα βάλει πουθενά και το πλυντήριο δουλεψα κανονικά μέχρι την στιγμή που έχασε νερά. 
τώρα το έβαλα στην θέση 2 και κατευθείαν μου έριξε την ασφάλεια με το που το έβαλα στην πρίζα...

καμιά ιδέα αν το φις αυτό μπαίνει κάπου;
τέλος αν κάποιος έχει να προτείνει κάποιον μάστορα έδω στην πάτρα  :Smile: 

ευχαριστώ

----------


## ezizu

Αυτό το καλώδιο προφανώς ( βάση χρώματος ) είναι γείωση. 
Υπάρχει πιθανότητα να συνδέεται πάνω στο καπάκι που έχεις  ήδη αφαιρέσει. 
Κοίταξε μήπως είναι όντως έτσι.

----------


## thodorass

και εγώ αυτό πιστευώ απλά δεν έχει κάποιο σιδεράκι πάνω στο καπάκι που λείπει για να πιαστεί...παίζει να ακουμπάει απλά έτσι με το βάρος του;

----------


## ezizu

Λογικά όχι........θα πρέπει να ενώνεται σε κάποιο ακροδέκτη αντίστοιχου τύπου,που βρίσκεται πάνω στο καπάκι. 
Ρίξε όμως μια προσεκτική ματιά ,μήπως υπήρχε όντως τέτοιου τύπου ακροδέκτης στο καπάκι και για κάποιο λόγο κόπηκε ,έσπασε, χάθηκε κ.λ.π.

----------


## ezizu

Στην πρώτη φωτογραφία ,στο ποστ#38 , φαίνεται ένας ακροδέκτης τέτοιου τύπου, προς την αριστερή μεριά (όπως βλέπουμε την φωτογραφία), ο οποίος βρίσκεται πάνω σε μια βίδα, η οποία συγκρατεί την αντίσταση και είναι ουσιαστικά ενωμένη ηλεκτρικά, με το μεταλλικό σώμα της αντίστασης.
 Μήπως έχει φύγει από εκεί αυτό το καλώδιο, ή έχεις ξεχάσει να το ξανά ενώσεις ,όταν αντικατέστησες   την αντίσταση;

----------


## thodorass

> Στην πρώτη φωτογραφία ,στο ποστ#38 , φαίνεται ένας ακροδέκτης τέτοιου τύπου, προς την αριστερή μεριά (όπως βλέπουμε την φωτογραφία), ο οποίος βρίσκεται πάνω σε μια βίδα, η οποία συγκρατεί την αντίσταση και είναι ουσιαστικά ενωμένη ηλεκτρικά, με το μεταλλικό σώμα της αντίστασης.
>  Μήπως έχει φύγει από εκεί αυτό το καλώδιο;


εκέι υπάρχει ήδη γείωση.ανεβάζω 2 πιο γενικές εικόνες

----------


## ezizu

Το γκρι εξάρτημα,δίπλα στο οποίο ένωσες ,όπως γράφεις στο ποστ# 48 ,αυτό το καλώδιο (το [2] που έχεις κυκλώσει στην πρώτη φωτογραφία) και έπεσε η ασφάλεια* , ξέρεις τι ακριβώς είναι ,επειδή δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω από τις φωτογραφίες.
Μπορείς να ανεβάσεις σχηματικό ή ή link με το service manual ;

* Έπεσε σίγουρα η ασφάλεια ή μήπως το ρελέ  (ΔΔΕ) ;

----------


## thodorass

δεν ξέρω τι είναι και το συγκεκριμένο σημείο δεν μπορώ να το βρώ στο service manual.
έπεσε η ασφάλεια και οχι το ρελέ ασφαλείας.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Για την περίσσεια γείωση , μπορεί να πηγαίνει ως γείωση στο μοτέρ (έχει μια γείωση ήδη στο καπάκι της αντίστασης ) αλλά αυτό δεν καλύπτει ως προς την γείωση με μοτέρ , επομένως μπορεί να δει αν αυτή η γείωση προορίζονταν για το μοτέρ. (που μέχρι στιγμής από τις φωτογραφίες ως φαίνονται δεν αποτελεί εγγύηση ότι είναι γειωμένο το μοτέρ)
Αλλιώς μπορεί να ήταν γείωση από το καπάκι (πατώματος όπου άνοιξε για να έχει πρόσβαση) 

Έπειτα δεν μου αρέσει η εμφάνιση του μοτέρ που κοντά στην περιοχή με τα τυλίγματα φαίνονται διαρροές (άλατα) .. ακριβώς επειδή υποψιάζομαι και το μοτέρ μπορεί να αφήσει "εκτός" την αντίσταση και να δοκιμάσει. επίσης και τα αντιπαρασιτικά που φαίνονται σε προσωρινή φάση "εκτός"

----------


## thodorass

> Έπειτα δεν μου αρέσει η εμφάνιση του μοτέρ που κοντά στην περιοχή με τα τυλίγματα φαίνονται διαρροές (άλατα) ..


αυτά τα άλατα δημιουργήθηκαν από την διαρροή που έγινε πριν 5 μέρες που το δοκίμασα μετά το άνοιγμα. ηταν πεντακάθαρο οταν το εβγαλα το συγκεκριμένο εξάρτημα

----------


## thodorass

Νέα δοκιμή. 
Προπλυση όλα καλά. Καμία διαρροή νερού ούτε έπεσε κάποια ασφάλεια. 
Τώρα έβαλα το γρήγορο πρόγραμμα που  είναι στους 40 βαθμούς και διαρκεί 24 λεπτα... 
Εδώ ένω ζεστενει το νερό, κάνει πλύση με  παστιλιες, βγάζει το βρώμικο νερό, ξαναβαζει νερό και κάνει ξέπλυμα έχει κολλήσει σε αυτό το τελευταίο στάδιο και το ρολόι δείχνει ότι απομένει ένα λεπτό... 
Το σταματάω και το ανοίγω και το νερό μου φαίνεται αρκετά ζεστό μέσα, σίγουρα πάνω από 40....
Εχει κολλήσει δηλαδή στο ξέπλυμα και δεν προχωράει...

----------


## kostassoula1

> Πήρα καινούριο πυκνωτή (12€ κόστος) και το πλυντήριο είναι έτοιμο.
> Σας ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια


παιδια, ειχα ακριβως το ιδιο προβλημα με πλυντηριο ΤΕΚΑ και λογω των δημοσιευσεων του site, γλυτωσα κοπο και πιθανοτατα, πολυ χρημα. Σας ευχαριστω όλους σας και ιδιαιτερα τους διαχειριστες του site

----------


## alfred

Καλημέρα. Έχω παρόμοιο πρόβλημα. Πέρυσι στην αρχή του καλοκαιριού άρχισε να ρίχνει το ρελέ ακριβώς μόλις τελείωνε η πλύση. Όταν έκανε μόνο ξέπλυμα χωρίς απορρυπαντικό δεν υπήρχε πρόβλημα. Όταν μπήκε ο χειμώνας σταμάτησε το πρόβλημα και το ξέχασα. Φέτος μόλις άρχισαν οι ζέστες, πάλι τα ίδια. Καμία ιδέα; Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> άρχισε να ρίχνει το ρελέ ακριβώς μόλις τελείωνε η πλύση.


Στο τελείωμα της πλύσης τι δουλεύει? προφανώς η αντλία αποχέτευσης και σε ορισμένα μοντέλα η αντίσταση (όταν είναι για στέγνωμα) .. αν έχεις πολύμετρο και είσαι γνώστης διάβαινε . και ενημέρωσε ανάλογα (επίσης αντιπαρασιτικός πυκνωτής στην είσοδο ρεύματος / τυχόν νερά εκτός συσκευής κτλ)

----------


## alfred

Το παράξενο είναι ότι το κάνει όταν έχει ζέστη.

----------

